# Google Maps Umkreissuche



## DiDiJo (2. Juli 2012)

Hi Leute,

ich habe mal eine Frage zu der google Maps API.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit irgendwie unter Angabe einer Koordinate sich alle Großstädte im Umkreis von X Kilometern anzuzeigen. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es kein Problem sein wird die Umkreissuche zu starten (auch wenn ich keine blassen schimmer hätte wie das geht), aber wie unterscheide ich zwischen Großstadt und einem kleinen Kaff. Kann man vlt. auf die Einwohnerzahl zugreifen oder so. Google weiß ja auch, ob der Name des Ortes ganz klein oder doch etwas größer dargestellt werden soll.

Weiß jemand wie ich sowas realisieren kann? Ich brauch zur Weiterverarbeitung "nur" ein JSON Objekt indem ich entweder die Ortsnamen + PLZ habe oder direkt die Längen- und Breitengrad finde.


----------

